# jon boat tournaments



## bowhunter121 (Apr 25, 2010)

Looking for some jon boat tournaments in north ga. Anybody know of any?


----------



## Worm48555 (Apr 26, 2010)

You got a partner for it yet if you find one? It can't be much differnt than us taking there money on lanier or hartwell.


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Apr 26, 2010)

Swat is still taking members, bang is still closed to membership due to the smaller lakes we fish. a couple of the lakes is just around a 150 acres. 12 boats is about all that can fish those. come on and pick up a check worm. lots of fun

http://smallwateranglerteams.webs.com/


----------



## MerkyWaters (Apr 26, 2010)

*Swat*



bowhunter121 said:


> Looking for some jon boat tournaments in north ga. Anybody know of any?



SWAT has a good group of men and women and would like for you join. We are no BASS master pros just folks that like to fish (But there are two teens that are kicking our BUTTS!). We will be closing up for membership very soon possible only one more slot open. Thanks for your interest.

Merrick 
www.smallwateranglerteams.webs.com


----------



## russ010 (Apr 26, 2010)

get in while you can man... both clubs are a lot of fun!

but NorthGABowhunter is right, BANG has closed memberships for the remaining of the year.


----------

